# Is FedEx bad with brokerage fees?



## monokitty

Ordered a couple of fancy (non-mechanical) things for my car from the good 'ol United States, and it's coming via Ground Standard with FedEx, due next week some time. How bad is FedEx with extra over-the-border fees?


----------



## DS

I've always had good luck with Fedex. I don't think I've ever been charged brokerage by them.


----------



## Alex Sanders

It depends on cost of the goods. Ordered a CPU from OWC not too long ago and had to pay taxes and duty fees upon receipt. Part that was $285 US had charges totalling $55 Canadian I think.... 
If it's RAM or other types of goods, there could be no duty at all.... It's product dependent.


----------



## monokitty

I don't mind small fees of $15 or less, but any more than that, and I'd be slightly annoyed (considering my item only cost $70).


----------



## Deep Blue

All courier companies are bad for brokerage fees. It's merely good luck if they don't charge you. The only way to avoid them is to ship by US Postal. The courier companies hate the postal service for just this reason.


----------



## SkyHook

>


----------



## mikef

SkyHook said:


> I've often wondered if US dwellers get shafted the way we do if we UPS ground to them.


Not to my knowledge... I used to run a small mail-order business selling computer cables and never once did I have a US customer (most of my customers were in the US) complain about brokerage or any additional fees.

On the other hand, it's quite frequent to see experienced sellers on eBay explicitly mentioning that they're not responsible for import fees when shipping to Canada.



> Having claimed that, I've had way more trouble with Canada Post parcel than USPS small packet, meaning nothing has ever gone missing.


I've never had a real problem with either... I've had packages that take weeks longer than they should to arrive, but they always get there and mostly unscathed too. It's been too many times over too long of a period to be called "good luck", IMHO. I guess the fact that I generally overpackage my stuff helps too!



> I did finally settle on a FedEx account, so at least they can send me a polite invoice in the mail. Now it's getting harder to use because online business wants to use their own accounts for outgoing.


Never had a problem with FedEx either, but they're certainly the most expensive.


----------



## deadfulscream

I work at FedEx Express...our brokerage fee is about $7.00 Canadian...however Canada Customs can assess an import fee depending on what the item is....car parts there's no duties on them under NAFTA...pst and gst can be charged...I believe some electronics are also exempt under NAFTA...however gst and pst can be charged...it just depends on what you're bringing in that's all...now if you're shipping items through FedEx Ground...they use a different broker and then you have to pay their fee or you can find your own broker and get them to clear your shipments...FedEx Express has their own customs brokerage firm built into the company and that's why the brokerage fee is only $7.00 I've heard that some of the other companys are known to charge as much as $30.00 for their brokerage fees


----------



## fozy

I too have not had high brokerage fees when dealing with FedEx. As mentioned by the previous post, UPS has charged me brokerage fees for over half the price of the item I ordered. I avoid them at all costs now.


----------



## kps

With express shipments brokerage is included. If they have to collect duties and taxes, they all charge a nominal processing fee (as in $7.00 with FedEx, $5.00 Canada Post).

Ground shipments such as UPS Standard and FedEx Ground (the green trucks), do charge a brokerage fee on top of any duties and taxes owed to Revenue Canada. I believe the rate is based on declared value.

Let us know how much FedEx Ground dings you for.


----------



## monokitty

This thread is over 2 years old. FYI.


----------



## fellfromtree

So... how much did you pay in brokerage fees?


----------



## fozy

Lars said:


> This thread is over 2 years old. FYI.


Haha, I never even noticed. Guess we should think about factoring interest and inflation in the cost of the brokerage.


----------



## HowEver

Does it mean anything that the alleged Fedex employee chose a username like "deadfulscream?"




deadfulscream said:


> I work at FedEx Express...our brokerage fee is about $7.00 Canadian...however Canada Customs can assess an import fee depending on what the item is....car parts there's no duties on them under NAFTA...pst and gst can be charged...I believe some electronics are also exempt under NAFTA...however gst and pst can be charged...it just depends on what you're bringing in that's all...now if you're shipping items through FedEx Ground...they use a different broker and then you have to pay their fee or you can find your own broker and get them to clear your shipments...FedEx Express has their own customs brokerage firm built into the company and that's why the brokerage fee is only $7.00 I've heard that some of the other companys are known to charge as much as $30.00 for their brokerage fees


----------



## kps

Don't know the significance of the username, but the poster is ignorant of its company's policy. The $7.00 fee is not a brokerage fee.


----------



## Macfury

Nothing but bad luck with FedEx. My wife had her own artwork returned to her after it was printed in a U.S. magazine and the work was insured for its value. FedEx refused to treat this as anything but a sale and we had to have the shipment--which had already arrived at our door--returned to sender to avoid an outrageous sales tax and brokerage fee.


----------



## CanadaRAM

There's a difference between Ground and Air

UPS and Fedex include the brokerage part of the fee when items are shipped air (of course, the shipping is much more expensive). The $7.00 mentioned is on top of that, it is an 'advancement fee' for the courier paying the governments in advance. GST and provincial tax are on top of all that.

Ground shipping on the other hand, brokerage fees have to be paid separate - starting at $16 and rising with the value of the shipment to $30, $40 and more. Then the advancement fee, the GST and PST and duties if any are on top. Duties are paid on the value with exchange to CDN$, GST and PST are paid on the duty-paid value.

Careful with FedEx, they will call you and ask you how you want your package cleared. If you don't return the call, you'll never get your package. Do not take a suggestion to use FedEx Trade Networks --- this is a separate company who will bill you separately for brokerage, EVEN IF it was an air shipment with brokerage prepaid through FedEx.

If you have an incoming air shipment, be very careful to specify you want it cleared by FedEx Express themselves.

Also be careful to have the shipper declare it PROPERLY for customs purposes. The Gov't WILL tax you on incorrectly stated values or inflated insurance declared values. You are also subject to assesment if the shipper undervalues the shipment or does not state a value (for example, an undeclared piece of software will be taxed based on a deemed value of $300.)

Avoid UPS for incoming US shipments, they have the highest charges. But all companies have been hiking their fees and adding fuel surcharges. On average, we figure an incoming US shipment adds about 14% to the cost of the goods in brokerage fees and clearing costs, not including shipping, GST and PST, or duties on dutiable items.


----------



## kps

Macfury said:


> Nothing but bad luck with FedEx. My wife had her own artwork returned to her after it was printed in a U.S. magazine and the work was insured for its value. FedEx refused to treat this as anything but a sale and we had to have the shipment--which had already arrived at our door--returned to sender to avoid an outrageous sales tax and brokerage fee.


Sounds more like your item was improperly declared going out and back, don't blame FedEx as it was Revenue Canada that gives final clearance for the item based on information given by the shipper on the commercial invoice. There is a good chance that you could have recovered the taxes from revenue Canada by filling out the appropriate forms after the fact and explaining the situation. I can't think of the official term for it at the moment, but there is a process.

This is very common in international shipping. Items being returned after repairs, trade shows, etc.

There are numerous forms for temporary importation of goods and for returning goods after the temporary importation. It might have been as simple as indicating "Canadian Goods being Returned" on the commercial invoice.


----------



## Macfury

kps said:


> There are numerous forms for temporary importation of goods and for returning goods after the temporary importation. It might have been as simple as indicating "Canadian Goods being Returned" on the commercial invoice.[/QUOTE
> 
> That worked sometimes, but not always. FedEx was just keen on having us pay the bill, not helping to straighten out the problem.


----------



## kps

I don't know the details of your particular situation, but I do know what sets off Revenue Canada's bells:

Declared Value for Customs ---$10.00
Declared Value for Carriage --- $10,000.00

Such discrepancies cause major issues with your clearance, unless accompanied by the temporary importation form (US customs form) that was included with the original outbound shipment.

Most people have no idea when it comes to international shipping. Best to call a customs broker first to get the best way to deal with any international shipment which is not a straight sale.


----------



## chef-ryan

*same question but for more recent*

ok .. from what i have seen i wont need to worry about any of these crazy fees since i requested expedited shipping .. or am i miss reading previous posts


----------



## MLeh

You are correct: Expedited shipping normally includes customs clearance. You may still have to pony up for GST when it's delivered though. (not necessarily - depends upon the shipper - but _possibly_)


----------



## chef-ryan

well here the kicker... for some reason the split up my order ... because i had some software that i couldn't find locally and a few other little things the ended up with like 4 separate shipments tho i have already paid the gst and i can show the invoices to prove it


----------



## deadfulscream

chef-ryan said:


> well here the kicker... for some reason the split up my order ... because i had some software that i couldn't find locally and a few other little things the ended up with like 4 separate shipments tho i have already paid the gst and i can show the invoices to prove it


 Hi there, usually Apple uses Purolator for the shipping on their MacBooks coming into Canada. You won't have any customs charges since Apple charges you the g.s.t. and p.s.t. on their website. What happens is that Apple gets the MacBooks over to a main sorting facility in your province to one of their carriers, then the skid is broken down into individual boxes and a tracking number is placed on the packages. Then the orders are shipped to the reciepients. Each company has their own name for it, FedEx calls it International Priority Distribution, I don't know what U.P.S. calls it and I forgot what Purolator has named their service.
Apple usually uses Purolator for their computers, they use FedEx for their iPods, and the software usually comes in from U.P.S. Not sure why, but that's just the way they do it.


----------



## chef-ryan

and it seems they use fedex if you have your computer custumized..lol so i should have no worries about any extra fee's... phew... one less thing to worry about... now they oh so fun waiting game....tptptptp


----------



## deadfulscream

chef-ryan said:


> and it seems they use fedex if you have your computer custumized..lol so i should have no worries about any extra fee's... phew... one less thing to worry about... now they oh so fun waiting game....tptptptp


Well everything coming into Canada through International Priority Direct shipments goes through Winnipeg, MB, or Toronto, On. then from their it moves, so once everything will be shipped by plane, so once it arrives in Winnipeg or Toronto, it gets relabelled and sent on it's way. It just depends on how fast Apple takes to ship it, I looked at an iPod shipment, and they shipped it on Oct. 15th, and it was attempted for deliver on Oct. 20th. Now the one thing about Apple is that they used to require you to be home to get your shipments. I just spoke with a co-worker, and she told me that Apple will allow you to pick it up if you're not home for the delivery. Just make sure you bring I.D. with you, otherwise they won't release the package. But it does have to be you getting the package, no one else can pick it up from the FedEx depot on your behalf. Including a spouse, sibling or parent.


----------



## chef-ryan

thats why i had it sent to a location i know there is usually someone around... since i currently live in staff accoms at a hotel 20km from town .. i had it sent to my bosses car dealership which his wife suggested i do.


----------



## deadfulscream

i had mine sent to the fedex, purolator was a bit ify on delivering it, since i work afternoons, but when they to deliver to my house i'm already at work, and looking on the map of Alberta, it's a good thing that you had it sent there. I don't even know which city serves Jasper. I know that if FedEx does service Jasper, it would be a private contractor on FedEx's behalf.


----------



## SINC

Contrary to popular belief, Alberta is not the back woods. Sheesh. FedEx does indeed serve both Jasper and Hinton out of Edmonton and has for many, many years. The posters location is about 20 km west of Hinton near the Jasper Park entrance gate.

For the record, so does Purolator and UPS.

It also serves other ill conceived remote areas like Fort McMurray even.


----------



## chef-ryan

indeed ... that is where i am ..lol ..but i had my order sent to the owner of the hotel's car dealership


----------



## deadfulscream

I wasn't sure as to which city serviced Jasper because of the proximity to Kamloops, B.C., Edmonton and Calgary. There are some areas of Canada that FedEx doesn't service.


----------



## chef-ryan

yeah but there is allot of companies in jasper and i have seen fedex and puralator around jasper ... but i dunno about ups


----------



## deadfulscream

well when you do get your Mac, I hope like it as much as I like mine.


----------



## chef-ryan

thanks... i hope i do too... this has been a year in the making... i started looking into it a year ago... then i didnt have the budget and settled for something cheaper ... then when i finally had the $$$ i went for it.. but now i have to wait for it to show up .. but it should be here by friday at the latest ... one more switching from pc to mac


----------



## SINC

deadfulscream said:


> I wasn't sure as to which city serviced Jasper because of the proximity to Kamloops, B.C., Edmonton and Calgary. There are some areas of Canada that FedEx doesn't service.


Just so you know for the future, Hinton is only 265 km from Edmonton, but 565 from Calgary and 464 from Kamloops BC.

Edmonton is the service centre for all of northern Alberta, not Calgary or Kamloops.


----------



## deadfulscream

SINC said:


> Just so you know for the future, Hinton is only 265 km from Edmonton, but 565 from Calgary and 464 from Kamloops BC.
> 
> Edmonton is the service centre for all of northern Alberta, not Calgary or Kamloops.


I know that they truck everything for Edmonton from Calgary. FedEx doesn't have a ramp in Edmonton.


----------



## SINC

I see, so what are all the FedEx planes doing here that land in Edmonton? They are a common sight here.


----------



## kps

SINC said:


> I see, so what are all the FedEx planes doing here that land in Edmonton? They are a common sight here.


...and they just added a direct Memphis to Edmonton flight, so you'll see even more SINC. 

Edmonton Flight


----------



## chef-ryan

well they do have the memphis to edmonton direct... tho sadly my laptop is sitting in edmonton as of the last update on shipping and i doubt they send the trucks out this way later then 7am .. because its a few hour drive. i may be waiting till tomorrow for it to show up... , oh well i have most of my order .. and no fees of any kind yet..lol


----------



## kps

Dude, you bought all those goodies from Apple Canada, regardless of where they ship from. That is the same as going to a brick&mortar Apple store in Edmonton or Toronto or any other store in this nation. Apple Canada takes care of everything with respect to trasportation and customs clearance. 

So no fees...never...ever!

If you're so far away from YEG, FedEx may hand over your shipment to an agent, that will likely happen overnight if that's the case. 

Good luck tomorrow, hope you get all your stuff.


----------



## chef-ryan

well actually .. good news it showed up today and i am currently using to type this reply


----------



## deadfulscream

sweet...for some stupid reason, i always seem to wait to order my stuff on a thursday, so i end up waiting longer for everything to arrive, i figured i would've learned by now. but i haven't. i hope you enjoy your mac.


----------



## chef-ryan

thanks man... i intend to enjoy it... still may take a day or 2 to get used to osx .. as opposed to vista


----------



## deadfulscream

yeah, it took me about a month to get used to it, but i'll never go back, and i'm thinking that we've somehow managed to hijack this thread


----------

